# New York milk glass lid



## IRISH (Jun 16, 2005)

Found this milk glass pot lid with base a few days ago, I've never seen one before, anyone know anything about it ? 
 It in embossed underneath the lid with "Dr J. PARKER PRAY   ESTABLISHED 1868    NEW YORK"  It would date no later than 1915 or so, probably a bit older.

 It's white milk glass as in the first photo, I had trouble getting the embossing to show so I mangled it with the editing software but the colour won't go white and show the embossing at the same time [] .
 Any info appreciated.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 16, 2005)

Second photo, the underneath of the lid.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey IRISH, 
 I posted some photos a while back which included a Pray bottle with stopper. I can take a close up for you later today if needed. They are found on eBay from time to time (without stopper) and seem to be quite common. Guessing from the embossing on this, I'd say it contained some sort of product for fingernails.

 It's hard to see in the grouping, but the link is below:

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_19103/mpage_1/key_parker/anchor/tm.htm#19110


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's one of his bottles -----


----------



## IRISH (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanks Meech [] ,  there was a tiny bit of lable that flaked off when it was found that said "???RNAIL" so I'd say your right.  Any idea as to how hard it is to get ?
 I found a stopper exactly the same as that one with the JPP monogram in the same area as the lid, he must have sent a few products over here.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 19, 2005)

Hey IRISH -


> Any idea as to how hard it is to get ?


 I'm not sure which you are asking about. The bottle, after researching this bottle I dug, seems to be a bit common or isn't sought after. You would think that it would be a bit more desirable. It is a tad different than most typical bottle subjects and products. The milk glass lid and base: I've never dug or seen one, but that doesn't mean much[]. Wish I could help more.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 19, 2005)

I meant the lid but the bottle is really nice too, I was talking to a mate today who knew the lid and has seen a couple so maybe it was made for export ?


----------



## Michel Bernstein (Aug 26, 2017)

*parker pray milk glass lid*



IRISH said:


> Found this milk glass pot lid with base a few days ago, I've never seen one before, anyone know anything about it ?
> It in embossed underneath the lid with "Dr J. PARKER PRAY   ESTABLISHED 1868    NEW YORK"  It would date no later than 1915 or so, probably a bit older.
> 
> It's white milk glass as in the first photo, I had trouble getting the embossing to show so I mangled it with the editing software but the colour won't go white and show the embossing at the same time [] .
> ...


----------



## Michel Bernstein (Aug 26, 2017)

hi, don't know if you are still there. I also have a lid. was probably cream jar or powder. he made several cosmetic items in early 20th. I am looking to buy one in good shape since mine is chipped. is yours for sale?

Michel Bernstein


----------

